# 455 Stalls when Hot Outside



## 66 Tiger (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello all, 
I don't post very often however I'm in the forum daily reading. I have a 66 Lemans with a 455 out of a 73 Pontiac Grand Safari Wagon (Q Jet).
I have had the car for a couple of years now and have not had any problems with it until now. Within the last month when it is really hot outside the car has started stalling when idling in gear. When the car is not in gear it is fine. If it's a cooler day no problem. The mechanical temperature guage indicates that the engine temp is 185-190.
After it stalls it fires right back up again.
All suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Does it happen after the car has been run and then shut off for 5-15 mins? I have the same car and the same problem. I believe my problem to be cracked fuel lines that let air into the fuel system because it seems to go away after a few miles when suction is restored. I might be way off, but it is somewhere to start.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

How hot does it get up there? It was 105 here last week.


----------



## 66 Tiger (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't think it is a fuel problem as the car runs really good when it's cooler outside (20 degree's celsius), it takes about 30 -60 minutes of driving before it stalls when in gear. The stalling only seems to happen on the 25+ degree celsius days. Yesterday it was +33 and when I took it out for a cruise it was fine for the first 10 miles and not so good for the last 5 miles. I hate driving with one foot on the gas and one on the brake. I was wondering if putting in a cooler thermostat might help? I didn't build the engine however I was told it has a bit of a cam in it? Idles in gear around 6-700 rpm when in gear.

To my American friends I apologize for the metric, I was brainwashed by the Canadian government in the 70's.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

vacuum leak around carb or fuel lines getting too hot.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Turn the idle up to maybe 900rpm in gear and try.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

If it's running at 185 - 190°, it's not a heat issue. I have the same motor and run at that temp. When it gets up to the upper 90's I have been at 200° with no issues...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've had the same problem on my '67 in the past and it was fuel evaporation/percolation in the carb. Even with a normal coolant temp of 195-215, with super hot intake air, it makes things worse. Mine would die out at lights and low speed. The band-aid fix was to pull more air thru the radiator core with a seven blade flex fan off of a '69 Caddy, and add a fan shroud. That worked for years. The real cause was addressed this year, when I pulled the engine to do a reseal job. I converted back to the heavy duty fuel return filter system the car came with, and re-installed the missing steel heat blockage plate under the carb. The fuel filter is now actually cool on roasting days. Runs great. Does your car have a good fan/fan clutch and does it have fuel return?


----------



## 66 Tiger (Nov 18, 2009)

I tightened down the 4 carb bolts as they were all slightly loose, problem fixed. Took the car out for a test drive on another +30 celsius day and no stalling. Thanks to everyone for their help it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## 66 Tiger (Nov 18, 2009)

As a side note to the problem I was experiencing, over the past month I thought my TH400 might have to be rebuilt this winter as the shift kit in it was shifting as hard as it did. After tightening down the carb it's shifting hard again. Second gear squawking not problem.


----------

